
Instagram testing “Direct”, standalone messaging app replacing current inbox - namanyayg
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/7/16740280/instagram-direct-messaging-app-test-standalone
======
pacavaca
Sounds like a really horrible idea. The thing I want the least is installing
another messaging app in addition to FB messenger (which sucks, btw), Skype,
Viber, WhatsApp , Google Hangouts, Slack and telegram. Believe me or not, I
have a few conversations going on in every one of them.

